# Mapping Resources > Tutorials/How-To >  Making a hex grid with Gimp???

## Druvas

I want to create a TSR-like close up hex map with GIMP. Does it have this ability without having to draw each hex by hand?  If anyone has done this could you please post an idiot's guide to making hex grids? I would be your best friend!

Thanks!

----------


## jfrazierjr

I can't find a "real" way.. but one way to fake it is to use the Filters->Distort->Mosaic and pick the hex.  You have to do this on a color layer.

Size =?
Height= 1 
Spacing = 1 (or whatever you want the line thickness to be)
Neatness = 1
Light = 160
Color = 0

Run and then use the select by color tool to select the inside color of the hexes and delete to alpha. Invert selection and fill with black (or whatever color you want the grid)

----------


## isomage

> I want to create a TSR-like close up hex map with GIMP.


Programs like AKS Hex Mapper or  Hexographer are designed for just this sort of thing, but if you really want to use GIMP the easiest way is probably to get the hex tiles from AKS Hex Mapper, load each one in GIMP and save it as a .gbr (GIMP Brush) file, and put all the .gbr files in your GIMP brushes directory.  Then you can use the pencil tool to select hex tiles and draw them on your image.  See attachment for a quickie done with this method.

Edited to add that I can't remember if the tiles were originally transparent or not (I made those three brushes from versions I'd converted some time ago, not from the originals) but in the worst case it's just an extra step to turn the background color transparent before saving the brushes.

----------


## isomage

Here is a zip file containing GIMP brushes made from the AKS hex tiles.

Note that I've reproduced the AKS tiles here without permission -- the site has been gone for some time and I don't know how to contact the author, but since the software was free (and they're simple copies of the original TSR hexes anyway) I'm assuming he wouldn't mind. I'll happily remove this brush set at his request.

----------


## isomage

[Removed out of date information]

----------


## isomage

[Merged into earlier post]

----------


## isomage

And since I couldn't resist trying out those GIMP brushes...

----------


## Druvas

Thanks guys!  I think the Filters--> Mosaic--> Distort method was exactly what I was looking for.  I will see if I can then apply layers over top and build an "Old School" outdoor map out of it!  Thanks!!!

----------


## isomage

You probably don't need to worry about drawing the hex grid; if you're just tiling hex icons, the grid will appear as the gaps between the tiles (see examples above).  If you did want to lift the grid lines (so that, for example, you could draw some rivers on the map and have them run under the grid lines) you could just select by color, copy, and paste them onto a transparent top layer.

----------


## derio

> I can't find a "real" way.. but one way to fake it is to use the Filters->Distort->Mosaic and pick the hex.  You have to do this on a color layer.
> 
> Size =?
> Height= 1 
> Spacing = 1 (or whatever you want the line thickness to be)
> Neatness = 1
> Light = 160
> Color = 0
> 
> Run and then use the select by color tool to select the inside color of the hexes and delete to alpha. Invert selection and fill with black (or whatever color you want the grid)


I'm trying to modify some existing maps I have from some old role-playing games by over-laying a hex grid on top of them.  I found this by searching the archives and it does pretty much what I'm looking for, except for one big problem:  the Filters->Distort->Mosaic filter in GIMP can only go up to a size of 100 pixels, and I'm needing a much larger size due to the high resolution of the original map I'm overlaying a grid on.  Is there any way to override or work around this limitation?

----------


## RobA

> I'm trying to modify some existing maps I have from some old role-playing games by over-laying a hex grid on top of them.  I found this by searching the archives and it does pretty much what I'm looking for, except for one big problem:  the Filters->Distort->Mosaic filter in GIMP can only go up to a size of 100 pixels, and I'm needing a much larger size due to the high resolution of the original map I'm overlaying a grid on.  Is there any way to override or work around this limitation?


Here derio - I just wrote a script for Gimp:

[EDIT - attachment removed, an improved version of the script is now here]

-Rob A>

----------


## mthomas768

Another method is to use this site to make PDF graph paper and import:

http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/

It does a wide variety of graph papers, including hex.

----------


## RobA

Quick question -

I am cleaning up that quick script and will be posting it in the software forum...adding other features like offsets.

Right now you specify the length of a side of a hex (A in the attached).


What is the best/most useful way... this, or point to point (B), or side to side (C)?

Or provide a drop list to select the item?

-Rob A>

----------


## isomage

For mapping I'd suppose that the center-to-center distance would be most useful; if you're specifying distance on a map, like "one hex = 8 miles", or the number of hexes per inch, that's what you'd be talking about.

Edit: I just realized that's "C" in your diagram... :Smile:

----------


## Korash

Actually, I think that the dropdown would be best. People measure hexes differently depending on preferences.

I would also recommend placing the output on a separate layer and add a dropdown for layer mode. The reason for this is that I tried the script and found that it could be a problem if it is on a working layer instead of a blank one. Having it on a separate layer also allows for the differing effects available from the modes.

I like this script a lot by the way and thanks for the work you do with them  :Smile:

----------


## derio

Wow, you guys are awesome.  That hex grid plugin works great, and is simple to use.  I had the same issue with having to calculate side length A when I knew the wavelength C, but a bit of geometry took care of that calculation.  Giving multiple options on A, B, or C is probably the most robust way of making the script, however B = 2A so including B is perhaps redundant.

However, I did notice that it's limited to 400 pixels for maximum length.  That's larger than what I needed, but in general could it be modified so that there isn't a hard maximum length?  i.e. make the maximum length be equal to the maximum dimension of the image, or just have it as an input field with no maximum (or at least a long int as the maximum...)?

----------


## RobA

Thanks for the feedback.

A cleaned up and functionally enhanced version of the script is now here:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ad.php?p=60475

@derio - you have to specify limits in a script definition.  I picked 400 just because it was a nice number  :Wink: 

-Rob A>

----------


## derio

Also, while I was google searching for other ways to get around this problem, I found this program: mkhexgrid.  It looks like the author was envisioning it as a program for generating labeled hex grids like those used in Battletech, but it's customizable enough that you can do a lot with it.

I wasn't able to generate a grid with a transparent background, so I used color select to copy the grid and paste it onto a transparent layer.

----------

